# Neck/Jaw/Throat Pain



## halendean (Dec 2, 2003)

hi all,just thought i'd ask...i've had ibs for a year and just now suffering yet another bout......i've also found that when i'm really stressed, my neck and shoulder muscles in one side sieze up and also it feels like my throat is swollen on the side, along with my tongue.....all these symptoms happened in summer and i was prescribed Arthrotec (for arthritis!) which did clear it up but it's now just come back.wondered if anyone else has suffered from these symptoms - it's weird how i can get neck pain and then have my mouth affected as well, as i can feel the 'connection'between the two when i stretch my neck and 'feel the burn'!any advice would be REALLY appreciated.....Hayley


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Do some of these describe what you're feeling?Anxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaHallucinationsCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothacheDerealisation and depersonalisationI've had at least half of them at one time or another. Boy, are they hard to deal with. Take care.


----------

